# Welchen Audio Front Panel Stecker auf welchen Anschluss am Mainboard?



## ATP (7. März 2010)

Hi,
ich habe ein M4A785TD-V EVO Mainboard. Die Anschlüsse für das Front Audio Panel sehen da so aus:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/091024/hu4ts667.jpg
Man kann im BIOS zwischen HD-Audio und und Legacy AC´97 umschalten.
Das Problem ist das die Anschlüsse von meinem Audio-Frontpanel anders  aussehen:

MIC IN
MIC BIAS
GROUND
GROUND
SPKOUT R
SPKOUT L
RETURN L
RETURN R

Weis jemand wo da was drann muss? Mein Gehäuse ist übrigens ein AeroEngine JR.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2010)

kannst du beim gehöusehersteller rausfinden, ob das HD oder AC97 hat? Hat das 2 odr mehr Buchsen an der Front?


----------



## K3n$! (7. März 2010)

Ich hab das bei meinem Aero Engine II nach dem AC'97 angeschlossen, was was ist, stand auf den Steckern drauf.

Hat bei mir mit dem Sound funktioniert, Mic kann ich nicht sagen, denn das hatte ich immer hinten dran.


----------



## ATP (7. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kannst du beim gehöusehersteller rausfinden, ob das HD oder AC97 hat? Hat das 2 odr mehr Buchsen an der Front?


2 Buchsen, Mikrofon und Kopfhörer. Ich weiss nicht obs hilft, aber vorher war das an ein MSI Mainboard mit AC97 Soundchip angeschlossen.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei meinem Aero Engine II nach dem AC'97 angeschlossen, was was ist, stand auf den Steckern drauf.


Eben, auf den Steckern stehen andere bezeichnungen als auf dem Mainboard bzw. in dessen Anleitung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2010)

Also, zB Speaker-Out/In oder so was ist das gleiche wie Line-Out/IN. aber mehr weiß ich das auch nicht... bei meinem gehäuse was das ordentlich beschriftet


----------



## ATP (8. März 2010)

Ich habe gelesen das NC bei AC97 wohl "Not Connected" heißt. Demnach bin ich auf folgende Belegung gekommen: 

AGND = GROUND
MIC2 = MIC IN
MICPWR = MIC BIAS
LINE_OUT_R = SPKOUT R
LINE_OUT_L = SPKOUT L

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2010)

Ja, teste das mal. Wenn Du nur diese nimmst, kann auch nix passieren, außer das irgendwas einfach nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ATP (10. März 2010)

So habs mal angeschlossen, zumindest die Kopfhörer funktionieren. Den Mic Eingang konnte ich leider nicht testen, da ich im Moment kein Mic da hab. Im BIOS habe ich auf AC97 gestellt.


----------



## K3n$! (12. März 2010)

Genauso habe ich das auch angeschlossen


----------

